# strange electrical issues following HID Retrofit - MKIV



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

I just finnished installing my retrofits into my MKIV Jetta and am having a couple of issues. I am using a wiring harness from The Retrofit Source, and noticed that if I have the headlights on, the windshield wipers on, and the defogger on; they want to remain on even when the car is off and the key removed unless I turn off the headlights - then the wipers and defogger blower stops as well. 

Everything was working as designed prior to installation of the retrofits.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

I believe the harness from TRS gets power straight from the battery.. I'm not completely sure but I think it does. It's more reliable than just powering the ballasts from the lo-beam positive.


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

yes, it does. I have an earlier version of their wiring harness which uses the drivers side headlight as an imput for both headlights. could this be a problem (some sort of feedback voltage making it's way back through the rest of the electrical?)


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

No, its just that if you leave the lights on when you have the car off. They will stay on because they are still getting power from the battery.. I make all my own harness because of this. The wipers and defogger on the other hand I have no idea why they would stay on.


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

figured out my problem. I had the 9007 plug wired backwards. :banghead: now my electrical problems have gone away.


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

damn it - it's back again. for an entire day everything was cool in my universe - and now it's not.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm really not quite sure what your problem is. I'd say just email TRS.


----------



## jetta_sport_edition_tdi (Jan 11, 2008)

Give Matt a call at TRS you probably have the old harness, the new one only requires you to switch the white and blue with at the 9007 plug because VW's uses negative high beam trigger not positive trigger. If your not sure what I me send me a PM and I can better explain this. I have made many sets of lights with Matt's current 9007 bi-xenon harness with no issues.


----------



## jetta_sport_edition_tdi (Jan 11, 2008)

http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?4747389-Help!-MK4-retrofit-high-beam-light&p=66053330

Try this link it will better explain the issue.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Contact Matt as stated above. I was also gonna say i heard something about the old harness having some wires that needed to be switched

to start you can remove all wiring and start over.

This time lay out the wires and either label them the appropriate names:

batt pos
ground to chassis or to batt neg
switching source--> your 9007 connector
solenoid positive and negative
Pass ballast power
Driver ballast power

This way you can verify that you put everything in its proper place

My first HID install was my fog lights which i messed up and they only worked some of the time bc i needlessly complicated the setup. So while I had my bumper off one day i ripped out the old harness and threw in a new one i had laying around and got it all to work properly and not intermittantly anymore.

This may help your problem. Verify that your solenoid wires are hooked up properly as well


----------



## JDubz4054 (Nov 7, 2010)

*High beams Throwing Engine Lights*

I was reading over your post, about the HID headlights. I have had them in for a while now,about a year, and within the past week, when I turn the high Beams on it throws my parking brake light, my ABS light,and my air bag light and a louf beep starts untill I stop the car. If I turn the car off or disconnect the battery they all go away excapet for the Air bag light. Do you know what is causing this and how to fix it. I have 2004 VW Gold 2.0. Hid's both high and low with 4 ballasts. Thanks


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

update, I played with the connection from the wiring harness to the headlights (swaping wires) and had interesting results. If i swap wires so the 9007 connection is wired black, blue, white the high-beam indicator goes away on the dash and I have access to my fog lights again, all of my odd electrical issues seem to go away as well. Only problem is that the lights are in high-beam mode (opposite of how the car thinks), and when I try to flash my high-beams I blow a fuse. 

I swapped wires to the solonoid with mixed results. The passenger side is now in low beam, but the drivers side is still stuck in high. I played with the wires for the high beam solonoid a bit, swapping them to see if the results change with no success. The solonoids work because if I reverse the wires on the 9007 connector they go back to my original symptoms. 

Also, when I use the high-beam controller on the stearing stalk, I blow a fuse when the 9007 connector is wired correctly. 

Any hints?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

Are you doing this without a Bentley manual? No schematic, just hit and miss, you are asking for fire and smoke, wow.:screwy:


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

CE said:


> Are you doing this without a Bentley manual? No schematic, just hit and miss, you are asking for fire and smoke, wow.:screwy:


 actually, I do have a bently manual and am using it - thank you for the concern. That being said, do you have any suggestions for a fix?


----------

